# Innenlager geht nich raus



## MrTrial (26. Mai 2005)

Hallo.
Erstmal sorry für den 3 Post.

Habe so'n standart Industriegelagertes Innenlager ála FAG.

Habe die eine (Kunststoff-)Seite schon raus, aber nu bekomme ich das Gewinde vom Innenlager selbst nicht raus.(Also praktisch direkt das Innenlager)

Hat das linksgewinde, oder so? 
Habe mir ein paar grafiken angeschaut und die lassen alle auf standart Rechtsgewinde schließen.

Habt ihr mal Tipps für mich.

Ich danke recht herzlich!  

matthias


----------



## Bike-am-B.see (26. Mai 2005)

Da schließ ich mich gleich mal an. Mir ging es vor kurzem auch so, als ich eine Shimano Vierkant Innenlager ausbauen wollte.
Linksgewinde ja, das auf jeden Fall, aber ich hab dann jemanden gefragt, der richtig viel an Bikes rumschraubt, und der meinte, die seien manchmal geklebt   

Wenn das so sein sollte, wie bekommt man sowas raus? Ist das vielleicht so Spezialkleber, den man erwärmen kann, dass man dann das Innenlager rausbekommt. Sonst müsste man ja den Rahmen wegwerfen, wenn das Innenlager kaputt ist.

Sorry, hab grad erst gesehen dass das ja das Trial-Forum ist, aber vielleicht kann ja trotzdem jemand was dazu sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kochikoch (26. Mai 2005)

erwärmen wäre mein erster versucht, so mußte ich auch neulich meine kurbeln abbauen, erst heisluftfön und dann kraft


----------



## MrTrial (26. Mai 2005)

Ok, warm machen.
Aber wie rum nu raus?
KETTENBLATTSEITE, ist dort ein linksgewinde?
Die Kunststoffkappe auf der nicht-Kettenblattseite war ein normales rechtsgewinde.

In meinem Fahrradtechnikbuch steht was von BSA-, FRA, und ITA-Gewinde.
Ist in dem FELT-rahmen ein BSA Gewinde zu vermuten - sprich linksgewinde auf der Kettenblattseite?

Gruß


----------



## kochikoch (26. Mai 2005)

ich glaube lose war entgegengesetzt der tret-richtung


----------



## Levelboss (26. Mai 2005)

Auf der Antriebsseite ist ein *Links*gewinde.

Kleiner Tipp: Spann das Werkzeug in einen Schraubstock und benutze den Rahmen als Hebel.


----------



## MrTrial (26. Mai 2005)

Jo Level, der Tipp mit Schraubstock ist mir vom Freilauf/Kassette her bekannt.
Hat hier abe rleider auch nicht geholfen, also hab ich nu ein nagelneues (einfaches Shimano) Lager drinne. Auch gut.
Werde jetzt beim Trialmarkt erstmal schauen, was für Kurbel, Blätter und Rockringe so im Angebot sind.

Ist voll geil, endlich n richtigen Trialrahmen zu Hause zu haben   
(Mtb-Trial ruled trotzdem   )

Matthias


----------



## Raimund-Aut (27. Mai 2005)

Kleiner Tipp zur Aufschraubrichtung bei BSA Innenlagern: Man lockert das Innenlager auf beiden Seiten in Tretrichtung, also in Richtung Vorderrad. So kann man es sich leicht merken und es geht nichts schief. Es ist genau umgekehrt wie bei den Pedalen, die immer gegen die Tretrichtung aufgehen.

Tipp insbesondere bei FAG Innenlagern mit Kunststoffschale:

Versucht, das Werkzeug beim ersten Lockern immer mit einer Schraube zu sichern. Mit einigen größeren Beilagen, die über den Vierkant passen und einer Kurbelschraube funktioniert das prima und verhindert die Zerstörung der Kunststoffschalen.

Raimund


----------



## MrTrial (27. Mai 2005)

Danke.
Ja bei der Kunststoffseite hatte ich keine Probleme.

Aber das muss man sich erstmal erklären können, dass in Tretrichtung gelöst wird, wo man es ja wirklich von den Pedalen her andersherum (und auch logischer) kennt.

Hatte auch schon den Abzieher mit Schraube und Unterlegscheibe fixiert...

Zum Glück habe ich mal so'n Fahrradtechnikbuch geschenkt bekommen, da sind haufenweise technische Zeichnungen drinne, daran konnte ich das dan auch sehen...


*PS.:* Will nicht noch ein neuen Thread aufmachen.

Mein schöner Brisa Carbonlenker passt nicht in die Lenkerklemmung von meinem schönen Vorbau.
Hab ich ne Chance im normalen Zubehör einen Vorbau zu finden, der so'ne größere Klemmung hat - aber trotzdem für 1-1/8" geht?

Grüße


----------



## Levelboss (27. Mai 2005)

MrTrial schrieb:
			
		

> Danke.
> *PS.:* Will nicht noch ein neuen Thread aufmachen.
> 
> Mein schöner Brisa Carbonlenker passt nicht in die Lenkerklemmung von meinem schönen Vorbau.
> ...



Das wird schwer, denn Brisa Lenker haben einen Durchmesser von 28,6mm und nicht wie sonst üblich 25,4mm oder 31,8mm.


----------



## MrTrial (27. Mai 2005)

Oh man. Gut dass die das nicht hingeschrieben haben - oder haben sie?

Ich habe mich schon gewundert was ich da zusammengemessen habe.

Und nu, Brisa Vorbau kaufen oder Carbon lenker verkaufen?
Werde mir dann wohl noch einen Vorbau schicken lassen.

Danke für die Info Level!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

